# How fast will the GT-R go round the Top Gear test track?



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Yesterday, after I said:



supraman said:


> The real rush for orders will start when the Stig sticks the GT-R right at the top of the Top Gear lap time board! At that point we'll all be glad we got our deposits in early.


Peely said:



Peely said:


> Mmmm.......................Faster than the Ascari A10 ?.................I doubt that, maybe near the top though. :chuckle:
> 
> Place yer bets now........................I would guess around the 1.20-1.21 sec !


Let's do that! *You should also post your expected lap times to the nearest 1/10 second so we can eventually see who gets nearest*.

For our international friends who don't know about it, Top Gear is the most popular TV car show in the UK. Check out BBC - Top Gear - Homepage.

The full lap time list can be found at BBC - Top Gear - Power Laps.

Oh, and bonus points are available for anybody who can guess what the Stig will be listening to as he does the lap!

I just hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Oops. Now that I look at this poll I realise that it's slightly confusing.  

I tried to put

*1.17.0 - 1.17.9: faster than a Pagani Zonda F (1.18.4), Maserati MC12 (1.18.9)*

but it wouldn't fit (100 character limit), so I dropped the "faster than" bit.

So, for each time band, the cars listed are actually the cars from the next band.

Anway, the time is what's important.

Enjoy.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going for a very optimistic 1.18.8.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Folks

Remember to post a message with your guess to the nearest 1/10 second too!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

1.20.3 is my guess. what can you win?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

bkvj said:


> 1.20.3 is my guess. what can you win?


Ultimate kudos!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

1.18.1


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*GTR Laptime*

120.8

On a damp track...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

1.19:6


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

1.18.3
Think It will do well and be right up there on a dry day .Got to be good as it's good on the ring so it's well set up :thumbsup:


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

1.18.0 - 1.18.9

i wouldnt worry about not knowing what top gear is, over here in canada they play it every know and then on the BBC channel, but i download EVERY episode, ive got over 20gigs of top gear 


i was just saying yesterday that the only test im really looking forward to is top gear


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Drifter Steve said:


> 1.18.0 - 1.18.9


And to the nearest 1/10 second?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

sin said:


> Thats a pretty broad window you gave yourself there Peely, there are three cars in that bracket already, think we need to bit more precise than that. I'll put my neck on the line and say 1:20.3, half a second slower than the Porsche CGT.


I'll stick with my original guess from yesterday of 1:20.3, i know this duplicates bkvj's guess but what can you do?


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Gonna guess at 1:19.3

The Stig will have a cold!

And be listening to Chris De Burgh's "Lady In Red"

What could be better?!? :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm guessing low 1:19.0 on the basis that it will be faster than an LP640 but slower than an Enzo. 1:19.3... 1:19.4 maybe.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

what a great question.

looks like i'm gonna be miles out, i thought about a 1.22.2

just sort of guessing from previous lap times.
i thought in the stigs hands, it would be sort of porsche gt3 territory.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

As Clarkson hates Nissans, the GTR will probably lap very slowly 1.22.4

I hope I'm wrong and they give it a good crack at the whip but will be happy in the knowledge that Top Gear is an entertainment programme and nothing to do with facts.

Unless of course Clarkson is on the waiting list, in which case it will be the quickest, a bit like when he wanted the Ford GT and every Ford owned car did brilliantly (including Mazda's, Volvo's as wll as the Focus ST and Mondeo)


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

are they going to use launch control or not? if so, it will beat an enzo! it will get a time of at least 1.18.9

if they dont use launch control it will be around 1.19.5
im not going to go anymore than 1.19.8
judging from the awd system in the GT-R and based on the top gear track, using the dynamic system in the GT-R, it can pull out of those turns much faster and apply more speed sooner. since the gearing of the GT-R is really pritty low, and knowing the track is not very large, it can keep up with those other guys like the enzo.


----------



## Bigrigger (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok the bigger question is when are they going to have the show with the GTR on it?


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Call me crazy, stupid, niave, biased or whatever...but I'm shooting for 1:17.4

The R35 has made it very clear it can eat-up corners like no other car, so I think it will have a huge advantage there. The only reason I see it being slower than I'm saying, is due to the longer runs on the course and it not having enough "oompfh" to get it up to speed.

The Konigsliiciegsliphieripteriegg CCX needed the rear wing to keep it planted around the corners and I remember it losing some speed due to rear drift. AWD will hopefully compensate for that on the R35.

Plus...the Z06 did it in 1:22.4, so I'm guessing 5 secs faster like R&T did...just to rub it in.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going with a 1:18.8.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Std GT-R - *1:20.1* - hopefully if conditions are perfect. It may be upper 1.20 in reality but I want to be optimistic as the TG track is nice and tight.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

1:20-1:20.5



Were it a "V-Spec/SpecV/N1": 1.18


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that's a very tight circuit. i'm going 1.23.5.

also, as much as clarkson hates nissan, he hates porsche twice as much... plus, he ain't driving it, the stig is. lets hope the conditions are right...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> that's a very tight circuit. i'm going 1.23.5.
> 
> also, as much as clarkson hates nissan, he hates porsche twice as much... plus, he ain't driving it, the stig is. lets hope the conditions are right...


Clarkson is a big fan of the GT-Rs', as for the conditions, good call, please let it be dry. Would be gutted if was wet.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Around 1:20.7 , Based on the time of the Porsche GT3 RS which did it in 1:22.3.. I think the stig will be listening to....Born to be wild by steppenwolf . :thumbsup:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

if the gt-r can't beat a GT3 on the nurburgring, why do people think it can beat a GT3 RS on top gear?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> if the gt-r can't beat a GT3 on the nurburgring, why do people think it can beat a GT3 RS on top gear?


Because on tight race tracks where they have been tested it has taken about 1 sec out of each minute on a GT3. So far 'apparantly' the tighter the turns the more the GT-Rs advantage.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Well it lapped Bedford just slower than an Enzo IIRC? Im guessing around 1'18.8-1.19.2


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

:chuckle: *I AM THE STIG*


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Well it lapped Bedford just slower than an Enzo IIRC? Im guessing around 1'18.8-1.19.2


:bowdown1: 

It would be very special if it got close to the TG Enzo time but I believe Evo's Bedford time was due to the fact that the GT-R is very easy to drive even for an average Sunday race driver on the Evo team (a professional racing driver could take 3 secs in a minute off Sunday Race Man from an easy to drive car but could take 6 seconds off a difficult to drive one). The Stig would remove a lot of that "slack" with the Enzo around Bedford I believe. Realistically I think we will be looking at a TG time of 1:20.? at best, which is amazing if it does it.

If it gets into the 1:19's it will upset a lot more apple carts than it has done already :chuckle: - I do hope so although :smokin: .


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> if the gt-r can't beat a GT3 on the nurburgring, why do people think it can beat a GT3 RS on top gear?


Because a GTR can beat a GT3 on the Nurburgring.

7:42 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1440 kg, Walter Rohrl (Automobil 05/06)

GTR does 7:38.

But of course the Nurburgring is absolutely nothing like the Top Gear test track where the percentage time difference can only be bigger due to the tighter, lower speed turns. Maybe this answers your question.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

LOL at the quicker than 1:17 people. I really hope it does but I don't see it. It's a car not a TOW missile.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll stick to my original post on Friday where I stook my kneck out and said 1.19.8 :squintdan 

When does the new series start, anyone know ?


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

1:22.0

I'll be amazed if it goes 0.5 sec faster than this. 

Around Rockingham it lapped 1:22.20. 1 sec faster than a 911 Turbo. 1.63 sec faster than the R8. In Bens new car


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I think 1.18.7 - Stig is a monster and if you look at where a 911 997TT come against some of the field at the Nur and the fact that the GT-R is just a little quicker I rekon it will be right up there.

Kp


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Peely said:


> When does the new series start, anyone know ?


Just looked on the website, doesnt give much of an inclination just summer, but if u apply for tickets, they are announcing June dates soon for the recording of the show. How long after they've been recorded then shown i'm not sure, but their banter on the shows seems fairly topical. 

Fingers crossed late june eh?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I wonder if they'll put a GTR up against an Apache? The GTR will beat the Apache.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

1.18.8 and the Stig will be listening to Queen :smokin:


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

1:21.5 :bawling:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> if the gt-r can't beat a GT3 on the nurburgring, why do people think it can beat a GT3 RS on top gear?


R35 has 7:38 on the Nurburgring. 


Wheel Talk » Nurburgring Track Times

6:55* - 178.699 km/h - Radical SR8, 360 PS/650 kg, Michael Vergers (sep,28 05)
7:12* - 173.600 km/h - Radical SR3 Turbo, 320 PS/500 kg (test drive 07/03) (*mfr.)
7:28 - 166.652 km/h - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, Walther Roehrl, (Autobild 07/04)
7:32* - 164.071 km/h – Pagani Zonda F, 650 PS/ 1230 kg, (*mfr.) Autodrome Pagani Automobili specialist Lamborghini, Ferrari, Maserati, Lancia Aston-Martin, Jaguar, classic and sports cars
7:34 - 163.586 km/h - Koenigsegg CCR, 806 PS/1418 kg, Horst von Saurma (sport auto), oct,17-18 05
7:36 - 162.631 km/h - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, factory test driver Walther Röhrl (02)
_*7.39* - 161.575 km/h - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1395 kg, *mfr. (quote sport auto 05/06)*_
7:40 - 161.217 km/h – Bugatti 16/4 Veyron, 1001 PS/1980 kg (Wheels magazine Australia, 12/05)
7:40 - 161.217 km/h - Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren, Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04)
7:40 - 161.217 km/h - Porsche 997 Turbo, 480 PS/ ??? kg, Michelin Cup Sport tyres (Motortrend)
7:42* - 160.519 km/h – Ford GT, 550 PS/ 1521 kg (*as indicated by Octane magazine, 11/05)
7:42.9 - 160.207 km/h - Corvette Z06, 500 PS/1319 kg, Jan Magnusen, (Sporbilen, jun,26 05), www.supercars.net/Pics?vpf2=y&gID=3&fID=0&tID=10073&mID=1384471&l=d
_*7:43 - 160.173 km/h - Porsche 996 GT3 RS, factory test driver Walter Roehrl (MOTOR magazine)*_


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> R35 has 7:38 on the Nurburgring.
> 
> 
> Wheel Talk » Nurburgring Track Times
> ...


the RS test was done in the damp right? still, unbelievable performance from the GTR given how heavy the damn thing is. i'd hate to see what state the tyres are in afterwards though...


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Under 1.19


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

Lap prediction;

Quick off the line
Balanced through first corner
Punchy out of the 2nd
Understeer through hammerhead initially
quick but lacking the legs of things like the K.....segg from here to 2nd last corner
and finally an impressive leap for the line.

Dont think it will break 1:20 though.

Why? because from Hammerhead to 2nd last is essentially a full throttle drag (with some inconveninet bends in the way) and I would be surprised if the GTR has the legs of the really quick stuff to make up time. :flame: 

I guess 1:21.7 FWIW


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

mugwump said:


> Lap prediction;
> 
> Quick off the line
> Balanced through first corner
> ...



I agree, as we have both had time on this track :smokin:  The hammerhead to the follow through is essentially a curved straight and agree that the cars with bigger power/ weight ratio will murder the GT-R here. I also think that sub 1:20 is improbable. But look at the cars in and around that time, some of them are 4 times as much as a GT-R e.g LP640 and CGT!! 3 months ago people would of been happy to thrash an M3 or a 911


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

1:19.4 for me


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of the course if anyone needs more reference info.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> the RS test was done in the damp right? still, unbelievable performance from the GTR given how heavy the damn thing is. i'd hate to see what state the tyres are in afterwards though...


I believe the GT-R time was also done in partially damp conditions?


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

its a bit more like this Google Maps

you pass the tyre wall with it on your right on both the out leg and return leg its the same point in the course for "chicago" and "tyrewall".


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

mugwump said:


> its a bit more like this Google Maps
> 
> you pass the tyre wall with it on your right on both the out leg and return leg its the same point in the course for "chicago" and "tyrewall".


thats defintately a little more accurate


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the majority of you guys are being way too optimistic, i'll be amazed if it breaks the 1.20 mark, and even more excited about next year.
Cant believe people are even guessing in the 1:17s, If it does that stig should be driving to - Heavy weight champion of the world by Reverend and the Makers

As for my guess, well i reckon a 1:21.8

N


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

after doing some listening and track annalysist. i would say it would also do 1.20 at the fastest 1.19.x

but 1.21 in the rain.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

i reckon 1:19.8 

dry conditions, with a mild-warm tarmac temp.

:squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

1:20 - 1:21...ish within a tenth or so.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

mugwump said:


> its a bit more like this Google Maps
> 
> you pass the tyre wall with it on your right on both the out leg and return leg its the same point in the course for "chicago" and "tyrewall".


I just grabbed that map from someone else. I wasn't worried about the line to be driven, but more about the direction of travel and turns being taken.

Yours is much better for reference though. 


mugwump's map.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

1:19.8


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

1.22.2 No better reason other than a partly educated guess.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

1.19.8

As there aren't any long sweeping bends I think the car will do well

Moff


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

............. I didn't know they went around the tyre wall on the outlap, I thought they just turned right without using it ?

It never shows that part on the TV !


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

1.19.9  Does anybody know whose vehicle will be used? Will it be Ben's or Ian's maybe and if so will they have been modified by then (like with Ben's Ti zorst)?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I think somewhere in between the 1.18´s


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Well i won't be surprised if it comes short of the Enzo..
But after ready another thread regarding the Spec-V. I got my money on that
beast raising a lot of eyebrows


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but I thought this would be the place to ask:

When is the GTR going to be going around the Top Gear test track, and if it has already been round when isit going to be aired on TV?


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but I thought this would be the place to ask:
> 
> When is the GTR going to be going around the Top Gear test track, and if it has already been round when isit going to be aired on TV?


It hasn't been yet !

It's probably sheduled for the new series of Top Gear which is due to be screened in the summer. So probably being filmed in the very near future, so may be leaked before the programme hits the air


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I think its time must be in Enzo's field, about 1.18.0 -1.18.9. Because the torque steer really does something to the steering. The max steering G-force of GT-R is about 1.8G-2.0G. Steady G-force maybe around 1.3-1.5G. That's incredible! On TopGear's track, due to the weight, i think 1.18.6 is reasonable. Just what i want, we will see.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

1.20.8 me thinks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can I change my vote?

lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, no you cannot


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

As the GT-R was faster than LP640 around the Twin Ring Motegi, my guess is in the 1'18 - 1'19 range.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

does this mean its been tested for the official top gear?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/95766-gtr-vs-slr.html

and if this shows any details it will definatly be in the 1.20.x area mabe quicker.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> does this mean its been tested for the official top gear?
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/95766-gtr-vs-slr.html
> 
> and if this shows any details it will definatly be in the 1.20.x area mabe quicker.


No, it was driven this time by the previous 'The Stig' Perry McCarthy so although the time (if we knew ?!) would be a good estimate of what it's going to be when tested by the current 'Stig' in the new series of Top Gear.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know a company based there so I can get in to watch, I wonder which Wednesday its going to be tested....

Will Clarson get into a JDM seat for starters...

R


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been really keen on seeing what it would do! Have been for the last few months.. 

My question is.. Why is taking so long to test the damn thing?.. Producers know just how much publicity/ interest has been hyped around this car. Qouted as the most awaited car of the new millenium & 911 bruiser. 

I didn't read through the whole thread, there probably is a logical reason for this, can't imagine top gear are having a hard time getting there hands on one.. 

So someone spill the beans.. 

Cheers Tomek


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

How fast will the V-Spec go round the Top Gear track?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

can peops post *individual* times yeh? 

a few seem to have the same idea after my post lol  

...not that we're winning anything?.....?..... :chuckle:


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

1.20.8


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

1.19


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

1.19.8 on a dry track


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

i think it will be between SLR and 599


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I think that The Stig will play heavy metal during the lap.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Smells like teen spirit :chuckle:


----------



## Kuro GT-R (Apr 25, 2008)

YouTube - R35 at Dunsfold track Sounds fast! :bowdown1:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody want to change their guess, in response to the new Nurburgring time?

Unfortunately, you can't change your poll vote, but you can still post to the nearest tenth of a second.

Come on, you know you want to!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I reckon 1:20.0 dead :squintdan


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Kuro GT-R said:


> YouTube - R35 at Dunsfold track Sounds fast! :bowdown1:



:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: ..........That gearchange is awwwwwwesomly fast !!!!


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

1:17:xx if the stig knows what he's doing.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah yes...my insanity is proving to be false. I think there's some validity to your prediction Rising Sun.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/9...o-round-top-gear-test-track-2.html#post873350

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/95766-gtr-vs-slr-2.html#post882287




Ascari A10 1.17.3 
*Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear spoiler) 1.17.6 *
Pagani Zonda F 1.18.4 
Maserati MC12 1.18.9 
Ferrari Enzo 1.19.0 
Ariel Atom 1.19.5 
Lamborghini LP640 1.19.8 
Porsche Carerra GT 1.19.8 
*Koenigsegg CCX 1.20.4 *
Ascari KZ1 1.20.7 
*Mercedes McLaren SLR 1.20.9 *
Ferrari 599GTB 1.21.2


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I have no idea anymore.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Keep the faith bonz.


----------



## BAX (May 5, 2008)

This new supercar will smash all previous records on top gear if tested on dry conditions and break the 1.17 barrier which will cause panic for orders within the uk, jeremy might not except that a car built in japan can out gun the supercars of this world and although not as excotic as some to look at i think they will find it hard at the price to not make it a winnerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody know if the Stig's lap time has been recorded yet? There was talk about the car being prepared for the lap recently.

Assuming it hasn't actually happened yet, do any of the new members want to guess the laptime?

I plan to trawl through all the posts and collate a final guess-list, so we can see who gets closest. So, if you haven't yet posted a time to the nearest tenth of a second, or if you want to change your mind, then what are you waiting for? :chairshot


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

dont think the stigs time has been recorded yet. - i'm hoping not, because i'd prefer to see him lap the track in the 'new european' spec GTR i.e the one that knocked nearly 10secs off the nurburgring time set by the japanese spec GTR. - am sure this version must be good for a few tenths of a second more.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> dont think the stigs time has been recorded yet. - i'm hoping not, because i'd prefer to see him lap the track in the 'new european' spec GTR i.e the one that knocked nearly 10secs off the nurburgring time set by the japanese spec GTR. - am sure this version must be good for a few tenths of a second more.


That's a very good point. Does anybody know if the car that is being "prepared" has the new modifications?


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

My guess would be 1.18.3 on a dry track
or 1.19.7 if its wet


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

yep, about 1.18 dry sounds realistic - although by the souns of things the vspec might obliterate even these fab timings.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Would be good if they tested both cars but i doubt that will happen


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Would be good if they tested both cars but i doubt that will happen


I can't see any reason why it wouldn't happen. They've tested more than one Zonda, and more than one Koenigsegg, as well as a few others too.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

maybe time to start a petition - we want GTR v's Vspec!!


----------



## BAX (May 5, 2008)

hi, the car that is being tested for top gear is the euro speck, it is black and i have seen it and taken photos on my mobile phone, it has bean de restricted as all jap gtrs and is ready for stig end of may/ first week in june, its the base modle with silver wheels, anyone wants me to send them some photos just say


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, please!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

BAX said:


> hi, the car that is being tested for top gear is the euro speck, it is black and i have seen it and taken photos on my mobile phone, it has bean de restricted as all jap gtrs and is ready for stig end of may/ first week in june, its the base modle with silver wheels, anyone wants me to send them some photos just say


yes, loads of pics please - thanks for the info - should be an eagerly awaited test then........


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, it won't be long now until the Stig records his lap. Here is the current guess list. Please check that I've recorded your guesses correctly and let me know if you want to change your mind.

1.17.4	Arch5
1.18.1	Andy Hornsby
1.18.3	stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.6	yuangs
1.18.7	kpkpkp
1.18.8	supraman, MacGTR, Bubble
1.19.3	PJCS
1.19.4	Lith
1.19.6	supracat (changed to 1.18 later - not specific enough!)
1.19.7	TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8	Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9	GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0	Aerodramatics
1.20.1	skyline69_uk
1.20.3	bkvj, sin
1.20.7	NBM33
1.20.8	evoscott
1.20.8	Redlineash (damp track), Slow
1.21.5	LivingMovie
1.21.7	mugwump
1.21.8	maxxwaxx
1.22.0	Armed English
1.22.2	neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4	Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)
1.23.5	tokyogtr

A few of you have specified times that are not to the nearest tenth of a second. Let me know a specific time, although you can specify a separate time for a dry and wet track if you want.

R33_GTS-t guessed 1.19.3 - 1.19.4
bonzelite guessed 1.20.0 - 1.20.5
Dave_R1001 guessed 1.18.8 - 1.19.2
Polay guessed "Under 1.19"
mindlessoath had several different guesses under different conditions (with or without launch control, rain, etc)
moleman guessed "1.20 - 1.21..ish"
EvolutionVI guessed "somewhere in between the 1.18's"
thb_da_one guessed "in the 1'18 - 1'19 range"
Hedgehod Dodger guessed "1.19".
Rising_sun "1:17:xx"


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

maybe we should choose a damp and dry time... personally though now that i own one... i don't care


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> maybe we should choose a damp and dry time... personally though now that i own one... i don't care


If I get a few more split dry/wet guesses then I will start a separate table.

However tokyogtr, as you are our GT-R inspiration, are you really going to guess a slower time than everybody else?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

supraman said:


> If I get a few more split dry/wet guesses then I will start a separate table.
> 
> However tokyogtr, as you are our GT-R inspiration, are you really going to guess a slower time than everybody else?


hahaha... honestly i really have no idea how fast it will be. there are so many variables that could screw this up. i'd say a few milliseconds faster than the zonda if dry and running on dunlops. where does that put it?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

A Zonda F? It did 1.18.4. 1.18.3?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, put me down for 1.18.5


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought you said "faster than a Zonda"?

Anyway, that's much more like it!


1.17.4	Arch5
1.18.1	Andy Hornsby
1.18.3	stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.5	tokyogtr
1.18.6	yuangs
1.18.7	kpkpkp
1.18.8	supraman, MacGTR, Bubble
1.19.3	PJCS
1.19.4	Lith
1.19.6	supracat (changed to 1.18 later - not specific enough!)
1.19.7	TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8	Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9	GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0	Aerodramatics
1.20.1	skyline69_uk
1.20.3	bkvj, sin
1.20.7	NBM33
1.20.8	evoscott
1.20.8	Redlineash (damp track), Slow
1.21.5	LivingMovie
1.21.7	mugwump
1.21.8	maxxwaxx
1.22.0	Armed English
1.22.2	neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4	Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

faster than a zonda... not a zonda f....


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> faster than a zonda... not a zonda f....


Well the Zonda did 1.23.8, so you've got the GT-R more than 5 seconds faster now!

I presume that time was set in the wet, but I can't remember the details.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

can i change??
if the modified european version then i reckon 1:18.4, otherwise leave my time as is.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Are we having a sweepstake then??


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

:clap: sounds a good idea to me


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i say start a new poll and let this one die.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

when is top gear doing this test ?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> i say start a new poll and let this one die.


Why?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> can i change??
> if the modified european version then i reckon 1:18.4, otherwise leave my time as is.


OK. Thanks

1.17.4 Arch5
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track), Slow
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Tr8kr (May 25, 2008)

I go for 1.18.8 on a sunny day.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Tr8kr said:


> I go for 1.18.8 on a sunny day.


Thanks. Your guess in included below. You're in good company!  

1.17.4 Arch5
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track), Slow
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Are we having a sweepstake then??


I'm up for that. How would it work?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

supraman said:


> I'm up for that. How would it work?


Right then....

£5 a guess paid via paypal to a trusted member of the board.

Say 60% to winner(s) 25% to second, 15% to third?


Although not sure whether it counts as "gambling"

(obviously minus paypal fees etc)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Right then....
> 
> £5 a guess paid via paypal to a trusted member of the board.


Sounds reasonable. Any volunteers amongst the (trusted ) board members?


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

Just to even up the line, could you update my guess as 1.20.6?
Thanks.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Right then....
> 
> £5 a guess paid via paypal to a trusted member of the board.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me - count me in if this gets the go-ahead.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Slow said:


> Just to even up the line, could you update my guess as 1.20.6?
> Thanks.


Done.

1.17.4 Arch5
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks supraman.


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

I think this will be a surprise you watch when the time comes. as the GTR has lapped the Nurburgring faster than the mighty Bugatti veyron, so I think we will all be shocked how fast it will go round the Top Gear circuit, can't wait.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

My time looks silly on there now but I really do think that they will do the car no justice. I'll be surprised if it's dry and they'll probably use the slowest stig. 

I'm in the classic "The price is right" territory, just going £1 above the highest bid. It's the only way to win


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> My time looks silly on there now but I really do think that they will do the car no justice. I'll be surprised if it's dry and they'll probably use the slowest stig.
> 
> I'm in the classic "The price is right" territory, just going £1 above the highest bid. It's the only way to win


what do you mean by 'slowest stig'??


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

supracat said:


> what do you mean by 'slowest stig'??


I was under the impression that there were at least 4 different stigs. They are used when they are available, although some are specialists in certain area's and used in certain circumstances eg. drifting expert stig.

If they use Ben Collins then we should be OK.

I just hope that Clarkson likes it, if he does then the car will get a fair hearing, if he doesn't like it (eg the subwoofer is too big as it was in the Z, or he can't work the display) then it will get a slow time that will be at odds with all other motoring opinion. This won't matter though, in fact it may make the car more exclusive, exactly what I want.

I just wish Nissan would just tell me when mine will arrive, the wait is killing me


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

only a couple of days to go.............!!!!


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you supraman to line me up! I hope GT-R can do it! Few days to wait!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been told (by a friend who works for the production team) that it has already had its lap times done some 6 weeks ago and that Ben Collins was "The Stig of the day".

Complete blackout of lap time though - I assume it will be rewriting their records!!

David


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm still in the lead!!!!!!! :clap: 




:nervous: 






Is the show going to air in the next couple of days?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Right then....
> 
> £5 a guess paid via paypal to a trusted member of the board.
> 
> ...


though i'm all the way over here, i'll be a good sport and put me down for it too! lol its no gambling. its just a lil harmless wager  <3 paypal! lol

put me down for 1.19.0 (same as the enzo speed)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Right then....
> 
> £5 a guess paid via paypal to a trusted member of the board.


If it's easier we can do this through the shop. That way we also have a full record of every email as they come in so we know who picked what time first. But someone needs to run it I'm not doing it :chuckle:

As a suggestion though
50% to winner
25% to second,
15% to third?
_10% to charity_

oh, and while you're at it check this out


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

First said:


> though i'm all the way over here, i'll be a good sport and put me down for it too! lol its no gambling. its just a lil harmless wager  <3 paypal! lol
> 
> put me down for 1.19.0 (same as the enzo speed)


Done.

1.17.4 Arch5
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> If it's easier we can do this through the shop. That way we also have a full record of every email as they come in so we know who picked what time first. But someone needs to run it I'm not doing it :chuckle:
> 
> As a suggestion though
> 50% to winner
> ...


So what would we have to do to "do this through the shop"? Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm happy with the percentage split. Good idea about giving some money to charity. :clap:

Errr, one last thing......where's your guess Fuggles?!? :chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay to do it through the shop just let me know who will manage it and send me a PM with your mobile so we can chat through how it would work.

In principle people will pay £5 to enter and then would have to email back their guesses once payment is received and confirmed. All the money will go to the Club account and we would write cheques at the end of it. The lists would be updated manually as above so we may have to start a new thread with those that have paid or tidy up this one  

simple! opcorn:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Okay to do it through the shop just let me know who will manage it and send me a PM with your mobile so we can chat through how it would work.
> 
> In principle people will pay £5 to enter and then would have to email back their guesses once payment is received and confirmed. All the money will go to the Club account and we would write cheques at the end of it. The lists would be updated manually as above so we may have to start a new thread with those that have paid or tidy up this one
> 
> simple! opcorn:


I'll send you a PM later today. And your guess for this thread in the meantime?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Somewhere in the 1.18.0 - 1.18.9 category

But if it was me driving............ :chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Stop cheating! To the nearest tenth of a second please!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

My guess is same as the ATOM time.

1.19.5

I dont think anyone has gone for this time yet so if someone sets up the £5 wager Ill be in on that time!

As for the song, hmmmm.....cant see it being an iconic one as I dont think it will set the fastest lap, but somethink that has a theme of technology etc

Baz


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> My guess is same as the ATOM time.
> 
> 1.19.5
> 
> ...


Done.

1.17.4 Arch5
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

1.17.84


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

In one of my earlier posts in this thread i wrote "in the 1.18´s" 

Now i think i need to make that time a bit lower,as i think it can do a 1.17,8 min around the track.

Its for sure faster then a Pagani Zonda F


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmmm. Two new guesses of 1.17.8 within half an hour of each other. Do you guys know something I don't? According to some, the lap time has already been recorded.

Rising sun, they don't record the times to 1/100 of a second, so I really consider your guess to be 1.17.8.

1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Ben Linney should be able to look at these times and predict a winner


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out the 7:29 video over at NAGTROC.org.
Beautiful....


----------



## GT-R Cowboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm going to play a numbers game. Sign me up for 1:17.3

Cowboy


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GT-R Cowboy said:


> I'm going to play a numbers game. Sign me up for 1:17.3
> 
> Cowboy


Done. Arch5 won't be happy that he's lost the lead! :nervous: 

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

1.19.2


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Cornhoolio said:


> 1.19.2


1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Noooooooooooo!!! This can't be happening!!!!! :flame: :bawling:


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

It'll be 1:19.5 but it'll be damp, Nissan will moan, then it'll run in the dry, picking up about 2 seconds.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

OllieMeff said:


> It'll be 1:19.5 but it'll be damp, Nissan will moan, then it'll run in the dry, picking up about 2 seconds.


I don't know if those were both serious guesses, but I've included them anyway!

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track)
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

100% serious, damp nurburgring 9 seconds difference to dry, and it should make more of a difference around the tight Top Gear track.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

1.17.9


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

1:19.7


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

davros said:


> 1.17.9





axolotl said:


> 1:19.7


1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott
1.20.8 Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## GT-R Cowboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Arch5 said:


> Noooooooooooo!!! This can't be happening!!!!! :flame: :bawling:


Sorry Arch, I actually wanted to go 1:17.6 but that seemed like a pretty tight box to knowingly put myself in. :sadwavey:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

some of you are in dream land if you think a stock GTR even with improved mounts will be able to match a 1.17sec £350,000 600bhp 1280kg carbon chassis Ascari round that track. nurburgring is complete different. To even get close to the supercars is a series achievment, its still the best all round car anyway 


i just heard TG havn't filmed a GTR round dunsfold yet.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I too think people are al little optimistic. I was watching an old Top Gear last night on Dave and a Ferrari went round in 1.19.0 (0.8 quicker than the previous best time) and JC reckoned that nothing was going to beat it in the next couple of years. Admitidely this was a few years ago but still. It's one of the reasons I have it the same time as a GT3 and quicker than a Zonda (and I'm in last place!!!) as well as the GTR not getting a fair deal (unless JC is one of the celebrities the ludicrous lottery system was setup for)

What do reckon then Ben?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree, I feel my estimate (1:19.4 iirc) was quite optimistic but its fun pushing limits with bets like this. I can not possibly conceive of it going any quicker than my bet, and would put money on it missing the fastest estimates. Realistically I think there is a fair chance people will be disappointed and it could easily run in the low 20s though I expect it to run faster than your bet - and am not holding my breathe for it to reach mine, but I am not going to change it haha.


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

1:19.1



ona cool overcast day


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

1 19.1 for me as well please

David

PS My mate who works for the Production team assures me it has already been round - I believe they may have used 1 of the prototypes that Nissan GB and Europe have utilised for training.


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

1.22.5 Sat Nav Version , 1.19.8 Non Sat Nav version  

The weight of all that superfluous kit has gotta hurt performance. That's why the Enzo ain't got Sat Nav :chuckle: :flame: expected


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

New guesses included.

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

dwreid said:


> 1.22.5 Sat Nav Version , 1.19.8 Non Sat Nav version
> 
> The weight of all that superfluous kit has gotta hurt performance. That's why the Enzo ain't got Sat Nav :chuckle: :flame: expected


Do you want either of these guesses (or even both) included in the actual list?


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Supraman, on a serious note I'll go for the 1.19.8. (same time with or without sat nav  ) If it achieves that time I'll be happy enough but hoping the optimists amongst us are right and it's even faster.

Now if the Stig is Suzuki San then I want another guess !!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

dwreid said:


> Thanks Supraman, on a serious note I'll go for the 1.19.8. (same time with or without sat nav  ) If it achieves that time I'll be happy enough but hoping the optimists amongst us are right and it's even faster.
> 
> Now if the Stig is Suzuki San then I want another guess !!!


Your wish is my command.

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

how are things progressing with the sweepstake?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> how are things progressing with the sweepstake?


Fuggles is patiently waiting for me to call him.  Sorry (especially to Fuggles)


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

1.20.2


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

paulc said:


> 1.20.2


Done.

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

supracat said:


> how are things progressing with the sweepstake?


We spoke yesterday and will have something up and running next week


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

1:18 for me


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> 1:18 for me


Done. I've assumed you mean 1.18.0 dead?

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Based on the Ford GT beating it on a tight track (video on another thread), I'm wondering whether we're all being a little optimistic here.

The Top Gear TT is quite a tight little circuit, I'm not confident about my guess now. Damn you YouTube! :nervous:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

The mid point in the betting seems to be a 1:19.

I cant believe some of the times people are predicting, id like to have a little wager with all those betting 1:19. or under that it wont beat that time, lets say a tenner

If its under ill pay everyone a tenner, if its over then you pay me a tenner

any takers

PS - this is bet i wouldnt actually mind losing  

N


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> I cant believe some of the times people are predicting, id like to have a little wager with all those betting 1:19. or under that it wont beat that time, lets say a tenner
> 
> If its under ill pay everyone a tenner, if its over then you pay me a tenner
> N


Well Fuggles and I are going to set something up to allow people to have a wee bet on the time through the shop. We might be able to accommodate this alternative form of betting too. Fuggles?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

good one suprabro'! - look forward to having a wee flutter:clap:


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

1.19.4 :thumbsup:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

well after watching the r35 gtr vs the ford gt i reckon 1.22.33


----------



## Black edition 2 (May 26, 2008)

1.19.5 down to 1.20.5


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Let's hope it gets around Dunsfold quicker than it gets around Vairano in Alain Prost's hands ...

Absolutely miles off the GT2, LP560-4 and Scuderia times.

Phil


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

Philip said:


> Let's hope it gets around Dunsfold quicker than it gets around Vairano in Alain Prost's hands ...
> 
> Absolutely miles off the GT2, LP560-4 and Scuderia times.
> 
> Phil


Just seen those times, the GT-R is way off the pace. If those turn out to be official times...:nervous:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Philip said:


> Let's hope it gets around Dunsfold quicker than it gets around Vairano in Alain Prost's hands ...
> 
> Absolutely miles off the GT2, LP560-4 and Scuderia times.
> 
> Phil


Yeah, people are saying this "proves" the the Ring GT-Rs are not standard cars...: :blahblah: 

Rennteam.com: QR Comparison : Scud vs 997 GT2 vs LP560 vs GT-R
Vairano Handling Course lap records - FastestLaps.com

The GT-R still posts a highly respectable time... :clap: 

Be interesting to see the actual real test article when its out...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We will be starting a new thread soon with a sweepstake for the person nearest the actual time. Watch this space............


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Black edition 2 said:


> 1.19.5 down to 1.20.5


What do you mean by this?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

A few more times.

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

1.17.6


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Enzo (1.19.0)
Ariel Atom (1.19.5)

The first 20 people on the list think the GTR is going to be faster  

No GTR haters here :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have just added my Daily driver to the list of [email protected] Short Cirquit:

Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera vs Mitsubishi Importracing Mitsubishi Evo 9 Wagon - FastestLaps.com

Here is the result:

Lambo Superleggera wins agains my Evo 9 Wagon(officialy timed lap at Tuner GP one month ago) with 0,05 sek:wavey:

So my wagon is faster then the GTR (if the times in the post above is true):nervous:


----------



## Black edition 2 (May 26, 2008)

supraman said:


> What do you mean by this?


It is hard to guess this "spot on"...so I wanted to give a range:

1.19.500-1.20.500 min.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

:runaway: You can't give a range :chairshot Bloody cheat :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want a guess why not help raise money for charity while you're at it?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/99575-top-gear-laptime-sweepstake.html


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I voted 1:21 - 1:22 range

If conditions are very good, it should be very low 1:21.xx


----------



## GTR2009 (Jun 25, 2008)

If track is very good... I dream 1.18.88


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

wowwwwww 1.19.7


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Doh .3s off  Meh I consider that close enough to be a respectable guess haha


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

So now Ben, what did your car run at the track?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

The Stig wasn't trying hard enough!!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

1.19.7!  i was a bit optimistic but i'm like that when i'm a little excited, but in no way dissapointed! it beat the Carrera GT and that is my FAVOURITE car! what a beast!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

0.1 second off - doh!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

If you watch the video closely. Stig didnt use the launch control at the start meaning the car probably lost about half a second. That puts it further up the board. No doubt it took stig many attempts to post that time and they probably didnt want to use launch control multiple times.

Great time for nissan's entry level GT-R and can only get quicker. Makes atom and ferrari look pathetic with all their light weightedness and no comforts.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

MuXBoX said:


> If you watch the video closely. Stig didnt use the launch control at the start meaning the car probably lost about half a second. That puts it further up the board. No doubt it took stig many attempts to post that time and they probably didnt want to use launch control multiple times.
> 
> Great time for nissan's entry level GT-R and can only get quicker. Makes atom and ferrari look pathetic with all their light weightedness and no comforts.


Also, later in the show JC said to Peter Jones "The Stig, who has an internal barometer, tells me that (Simon) Cowell came here on a cold day, when engines run better. And he said that if you were able to lose a couple of stone, get down to Cowell's weight, you would have been the fastest we'd ever had round here".

So, assuming that the celebrity lap was recorded on the same day as the GT-R, then there could well have been a few more tenths shaved from the time on a colder day (Simon Cowell's time was 1.45.9 compared to Peter Jones' 1.46.9).

So, adding that to the lack of launch control, how much further up the board do you think it could have got?

I also thought you'd be interested to see the costs of the cars that are faster than a GT-R. I found these prices by doing a quick search on the internet, so there might be some inaccuracies.

1st Gumpert Apollo 1.17.1 (£250,000)
2nd Ascari A10 1.17.3 (£350,000)
3rd Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear spoiler) 1.17.6 (£420,000)
4th Pagani Zonda F 1.18.4 (£446,000)
5th Maserati MC12 1.18.9 (£515,000)
6th Ferrari Enzo 1.19.0 (£425,000)
7th Ariel Atom 1.19.5 (£29,995)
8th= Ferrari Scuderia 1.19.7 (£172,500)
8th= Nissan GT-R 1.19.7 (£52,900)

Wow! :bowdown1: Now I want to see all those cars try it again in the wet!


----------

